# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش >  اضافه کردن تولبار به فرم

## ebrahim.rayatparvar

سلام دوستان. من پروژه جدیدی رو باز کردم در فرم اولی که خودش به طور اتوماتیک میسازه خودش تولبار داره یا اگه پاک کنی میتونی رو فرم راست کلیک کنی و add toolbar رو داره ولی زمانی که فرم جدیدی از نوع ویجت میسازم داخل میرم راست گلیگ میکنم گزینه Add Toolbar رو نداره برای اضافه کرده تولبار باید چه کرد؟؟؟

----------


## ebrahim.rayatparvar

مشکل من با ساخت فرمی از نوع Main Window حل شده.

----------

